# Am I reading this wrong?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So I was just browsing ABGA looking at the goats in my kids goats pedigrees.

I brought up progeny on a good producing doe.

But I am very confused. They give birthdates for her kids.
How can this doe have:
2 kids on 4/24/08 then have one on 5/06/08
3 kids on 12/14/09 then have 2 on 12/14/09
2 kids on 4/25/10
4 kids on 12/14/11
Single kid last year.

Ok so I know does can have Quads, and a single, but what about the others? 
The kids are also listed as 1, 1, 2, etc. birth #.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Was she flushed?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Embryo transfers maybe?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Must be, but still doesn't that seem wrong even if it's her egg? lol She's a 'big' breeding doe.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, ya know, when they do those embryo transfers, they will put the embryos in several does at the same time. I honestly feel like its kind of "cheating" 

Makes it easier to get certain goats ennobled. I feel like, in order for a goat to become ennobled, they should have to prove that they can handle carrying a pregnancy and producing offspring themselves....not through embryo transfers.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree, I feel like they should kid themselves, earn their award, not have other does do all the hard work!
But I agree most likely embryo transfers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep I'm sure she was flushed, she's a fancy show doe with a lot of $$$. 
Not knocking the breeders who flush and try to get more kids from these breedings, but I agree, just doesn't feel 'right.'


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

There isn't too much in the boer goat world that is "right" lol!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL and to think they are being picky about 'outsiders' coming in like USBGA/IBGA before the IBGA closer/merge.


----------

